# Where to stay over on the way to Brugge



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We are booked into Camping Memling Brugge On Friday morning. we get to France about 11pm Thursday night. We had planned to stay in the Cite Europe car park over night. I know its not far to Brugge and wondered if it would be better if we could find somewhere on the way to Brugge that night . What do you think 
Thanks Dawn x


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Calais?

Roll off the ferry, around two roundabouts and park in the ticket office area - two minutes and you're safe and snug!


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Drive to Memling Brugge and park just inside on carpark hardstand it has electric much safer just over the hour from Calais
Lafree


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dawn. We have stayed on the aire at Gravelines a few times, free and only a short drive from Calais. its quite nice looking out over the Marina and river although you won't be too worried about the view as you will want to get to Bruges as soon as poss. Enjoy your trip.
\Cheers sid


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> We have stayed on the aire at Gravelines a few times, free and only a short drive from Calais. its quite nice looking out over the Marina and river although you won't be too worried about the view as you will want to get to Bruges as soon as poss. Enjoy your trip.


I would agree with that 100%
Or there is a camp site about 1 km away from the aire. About 10 euro a night. Full facility.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We have stayed at Cite Europe, no problems at all, but no facilities either.
Ideal if you are coming off the Euro Tunnel, then want a early/quick start straight onto the autoroute in the morning.

Also stayed at the Gravelines Aires, which is very good. The waste facilities mentioned are on the way out of town toward the autoroute. 1.5 euro in 50 cent payments to dump your toilet, but grey water waste is free. Wouldn't advise filling up with drinking water there though, as it is housed in the same locker as the toilet dump. 

There is always the Calais Aire right on the seafront on the port side of the harbour. Costs 7 euro a night, but you can get all the water/toilet facilities for free this time of year. 
However at the time you are going to arrive and if you leave early in the morning, you may find you don't get charged anyway!! 

Further down the route is a nice Aire at Neiuport, but you wouldn't get there till about 11.45pm. It costs 6 euro a night and is controlled by a payment machine, upon departure!


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Tried to find the aire at Gravelines on the camping car website but its not listed- can you tell us the directions to the aire or coordinates ? Thanks


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Location of the Gravelines Aires:

Go to google and type in: *Rue des Islandais, Gravelines.*It brings up the site. ( Sorry but I can't get it to copy here).
The GPS co-ordinates are: 50 deg 59' 17" N 2 deg 7' 23" E

Right by the river, overlooking a small marina and just behind the Fort.
There is a Lidl close by about 5 mins walk, if the swing bridge is closed. Otherwise it's nearer 15 mins!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

http://fr.local.yahoo.com/Nord/Gravelines/Garages/1046808364-e-12662267.html

This Renault garage is just behind the aires.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We find the best place to stay on the way to Brugge or anywhere out that way is Bray Dunes, there is a huge car park behind the Tourist Info building. 

It has spaces marked out for around 12 MH , right by the sea front for a nice early morning stroll before you set off. Nearly always others there , only seen it full once and that was in August. If it was full the car park is huge and putting a few others on wouldn't bother anyone. 

It is close the Cigarette and booze alley and of course PJ's the chocolate factory. 

No cost, no facilities, around 40minutes from Calais which just puts you nicely along the route. 

Hope this helps
Mandy


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the good advise,plenty of ideas now
Thanks Dawn


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

There is always the Calais Aire right on the seafront on the port side of the harbour. Costs 7 euro a night, but you can get all the water/toilet facilities for free this time of year. 
However at the time you are going to arrive and if you leave early in the morning, you may find you don't get charged anyway!! 


Calias aire is free this time of year


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

*aire near Brugge*

I have heard there is a nice aire at Kaaiplaats,Veurne,never been there but looks like it is in the centre,according to google maps.We will be going that way next easter so thinking about places ourselves


----------

